# I am new and just wanted to say hello!!



## tag4e (Jan 31, 2006)

Hello, just wanted to introduce myself. I am 27 yrs old and my dh is 30. We have been ttc for 2years now. My dh has low sperm count and low motility and high abnormal form     We have just found out he has small varicoceles and are awaiting an appt to see a urologist to see where we go from here. My dh also rattles when he walks due to all the vitamins and supplements!!!!


----------



## Blue Lobster Keeper (Nov 21, 2005)

_*Welcome to FF T FITZ .

Hope all goes well with your DH tests. Wishing you both luck, which ever IVF route you choose to go down *_


----------



## Lou W (Nov 1, 2005)

Hello Fitz and welcome to ff!

I am sorry to hear about your SA results, we too have male factor infertility. My DH's SA results were extremely low and with poor morphology and motility. He too suffered from a varicosele. Obviously every case is different and you doctors will tell you what is best for you but I thought I could tell you what we've found in case it helps. 
My DH actually realised he had a varicosele three years ago, he had a scan on his testes after complaining of an aching sensation. They confirmed it was a varicosele and left him to it. They never mentioned fertility, cancer risks or anything else. 
Three years later, and two years of unsucesfully ttc and we discover his poor sa results. A further urology investigation showed one major varicosele and a couple of minor swellings elsewhwere. They also said that his testicles are smaller then they should be. The consultant could not say that this was a direct cause of his infertility but expects that is the case. 
He was advised to have the vein blocked off and had a choice of two operations. One is keyhole surgery through two incisions going through the stomach wall, which has a 100% success rate, and the other, which he chose due to a quicker recovery time, is a catheta into the vein, and pieces of metal inserted to block the vein off. 
He had his operation last week and is recovering well, we are just waiting to see if it has been successsful, there is an 80% chance that it will have been. At his original consultation he was told that the operation would not improve his sperm count, but the doctor who performed the op said that there was a slim chance it could, so I dont know whether this is the case or not yet. 
We have decided not to have tx, but the infertility being male factor we would have needed ICSI. 
This is only what we have been told and obviously you need to speak to your doctor and urologist to see what they advise. 
I wish you lots of luck for the rest of your journey, and hope that FF can offer you support and advice along the way. We're all very friendly so any questions just ask! 
I have put the link in here for you to the Male factors board as this may be a good place to start looking.
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/board,35.0.html
Best of luck hun, stay strong

Lou W xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Wendy K (Sep 26, 2005)

Hi T Fitz  ,

I just wanted to say that my dh had a varicoscele and it was causing probs so we had it ligated and sought vit advice from Foresight and he now has extremely good sperm, it takes a while I admit but it can be worth it.

Hope this gives you a little bit of comfort.

Take care and babydust 

  ,

Wendy K 

Just to add as having seen the other post now, we also took a long time trying to convince docs and consultants that we thought his varicoscele was causing a prob, but we ended up going pvt and the varicoscele they thought wasn't causing a prob actually was and they used a catheter and metal rings and and  capped it off. And yes I can honestly say most docs didn't think that the op would make any great difference and when after several months there was a great improvement our doc still thought it couldn't have been the op that had helped!!!! .  That is often many docs opinion which is sad as they should be a bit more open minded and advise px's a bit more carefully when they have this problem, because it can make a difference. I do also think the vit regime has really helped dh too. The vit advice was initially from a surgeon friend of mine.
So my advice is to always keep pushing forward, it's often they only way to get things done.


----------



## tag4e (Jan 31, 2006)

Thank you for making me feel welcome. It is very easy to feel isolated and alone even though my husband is going through it too! It feels like every where I turn there are baby bumps and I want one too


----------



## belle (Feb 8, 2006)

Hi hon,

im new too and just wanted to wish you luck. My boyf has vv low count and we are due for ICSI in june, you did make me chuckle cos my man rattles too,   im feeding him a multitude of vitamins which he takes in good grace every morning..bless him. 

Anyway just wanted to say hi

Rach xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi fitz and welcome to ff

Hope it goes ok at your hubbys appointment - my hubby had a high SA count but his were 100% abnormal sperm

Kate


----------

